# The Bourne Ultimatum HD DVD



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BfEg74q0L._AA240_.jpg[/img]
The Bourne Ultimatum HD DVD is again a great action movie with lots of suspense and fast paced action. 
Bourne (Matt Damon) is once again brought out of hiding, this time by a reporter Simon Ross who is trying to unveil a top secret operation. Bourne sets up a meeting with Ross and realizes instantly they're being watched. This ultimately leads to memories of his dark past. Bourne is one more step closer to finding out how David Webb became Jason Bourne. Meanwhile CIA Deputy Director Noah Vosen (David Strathairn) has other plans. He believes that Bourne is still dangerous and must be eliminated, before he finds out his true identity and takes the CIA down with him.

Over all the movie is a good watch my big issue with Paul Greengrass (director) is he chooses to not use any tripods for his cameras and thus the movie is very hard to focus on as the camera shots are all over the place with even closeups of individuals are jittery and have lots of movement. 
The HD DVD video quality is good but not the best I have seen and the TruHD audio is dynamic but again not as hard hitting as it could have been like in DieHard4

Over all I give the movie :4stars: out of 5


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I tried to watch the first but was distracted. I am thinking of buying all three on HD DVD and having a marathon - after which I may have to kill a few people with my bare hands.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

they are a great series and well worth the look. I have the Supremacy on SD DVD and I will probably buy the other one when I see it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Great series IMO... :T


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Great series IMO... :T


I wholeheartedly agree! I never really cared much for James Bond, and I have heard Jason Bourne described as the anti-Bond. Everytime I watch the series, I still connect some dots I had not before. I have one question that is driving me nuts, however. Supremacy ends with Bourne telling Pam "to get some rest", then walking away in what I assume is Langly during the day. Then Ultimatum begins in Moscow, with Bourne injured and jumping from a train, at night. Fair enough, I guess some things had transpired between the two films we are not aware of. But in the supplimental stuff, Greengrass says that Ultimatum begins about 10 minutes after the end of Supremacy. What am I missing? I mean, even if Bourne was still in Moscow at the end of Supremacy (and not Langly; he was not watching Pam through a scope, so he may have just wanted to freak her out), it was still daylight. So to say that there was only a seperation of 10 minutes implies a pretty fast sunset. And then, how did he end up on the train with an injured leg being chased by the Russian police? :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good catch... I think they may have goofed. :whistling:


----------

